# Sexing about Idolomantis diabolica nymph's



## Sven (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey there,

this is my little Idolo comunity  .

Maybe you can find out between female and male sexing.

I gave them alphabetical names, if they adult they get a respectable name  .

4 of those wizzards (without B L3 I think) became L4 since yesterday.

I think tomorrow they will get back her huntig instinct .

Her favorite food are wax moths . They like them more than the little crickets.

Have fun with the pics  

Many greets

Sven


----------



## Ian (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmm, that looks tricky. I am not sure if you can differentiate between male and female antennae at this age? Do you have any photos of the abdomen head on?

Maybe Christian might be able to spot some dimorphisms.


----------



## worldofmantis (Oct 1, 2006)

great pics but i cant sex them :?


----------



## jonpat83 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have seven nymphs of these at L5 &amp; L6, 6 of them are female and just the 1 male so I really hope he survives!

I found them quite difficult to sex until L5 as the abdominal segments are so cryptic, it helps if they have a good full stomach.

The male also changed colour at L5 to become slightly darker and more mottled than similarly sized females.


----------



## Christian (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi.

*E* is a male, *C* a female, maybe *A* and *D*, too. The other ones are too blurry or at wrong angles, so I can see enough on those.

The genders can be recognized from the 3. larval stage on.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Sven (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi.

thanks for your answer's.

I can understand thats those pics are suitable for a 100% regulation of there sex. Next time I takes only the perspective of there abdomen.

I will posting new pic's if there abdomen grew up with the next moths for a improves view  .

Many greets

Sven


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 5, 2006)

I would count the number of "spike" on the abdomen. 6 for male and 5 for female. Usually a spike near the end of the segment means it is a male.


----------



## francisco (Oct 5, 2006)

HEllo,

mantis E and B males

the rest are females

FT


----------

